# asking wife to have sex with other man



## bbbd888 (Sep 29, 2017)

I am 29 she is 29 and very hot. I have this fantasy of her having amazing sex with a super large ****. she is very worried about what I think of her. I never said anything but I use a large dildo dodo and tell her how good her ***** look so spread. she asked me " does my ***** look spread" one time and she squirts everytime i use it. no she doesnt squirt ever. I want to introduce the idea with out being blunt. BasicallyI want to get it to turn her on. any women have advice? or advice on dirty talk when I'm giving her large dildo


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Sorry wrong forum..........


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

If you are for real, go ahead introduce her to men with big d***. After a while when she dumps you because she no longer needs your less than adequate d***, you come back here asking what can you do to get her back.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Yea.........bye!!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Ask your W to find someone who respects her. Be blunt about it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*There may be quite a few things that I'll occasionally ask my wife or significant other to do for me ~ but "bumping cabooses" with some other man, either in or outside of my presence, ain't exactly one of them!*


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

So you want to become your wife's pimp ... :slap:


----------



## bbbd888 (Sep 29, 2017)

I would never for real do it. It is fantasy just looking for advice basicAlly how to share that


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

bbbd888 said:


> I would never for real do it. It is fantasy just looking for advice basicAlly how to share that


But the title of your thread is asking Wife to have sex with other man (sic). Not asking wife to just allow you to talk about your fantasy. So which is it?


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

Just sick. That is all I have to say.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Look bbb,

perhaps you can explain to us, what are you proposing that this be just a fantasy role play with your wife without reality being part of it? 

Here is the thing bbb, your young and i get your wife excites you and you think about seeing her with another man, and getting a charge out of it...on the surface it looks like a live action porn, but beneath he surface lies the issue from two folds....yours and her's and that can change the dynamic of your relationship beyond repair. Consider this....from your perspective it might be exciting to try another man with your husband there, but in the aftermath, in the quietness of her mind she might thing that you don't love her, that you need to see here with another man is greater than the safety of your love for her, she might also like and find that over time she will seek another partner than you, who won't share her....and then your left alone. From your perspective you might get off seeing her with him, but then you will eventually second guess yourself and her, when your away on a trip you'll be wondering is she playing while i am gone....if you don't believe me check the thread by irrelevant....see if that is what you want your life to become. be-careful what you wish for BBB


----------

